# Capt. Mark's Bastrop Bayou Marina Monthly Fishing Tournament



## stainless (Sep 5, 2005)

The next set of tournaments will be September 26th! We had a great turnout with 7 flounder gigging teams and 36 fishing teams. The tournament paid out over $20,000 in cash and prizes on August 29th. Hope we can keep the momentum going and make this next one bigger and better!


----------



## stainless (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone Friday at the captains meeting! I'm hoping to make this another successful tournament! I'd like to thank all of our sponsors! Capt. Mark Friudenberg is adding $1,200 to the pots, Gerald Shelton is adding $200 to the redfish with the most spots pot, Cody Hayes $250, Shane Barthelmess $250. Russell Minter and Elizabeth Minter added $100, Jason Williams added $200 and BluSky Photography has added $100 to the youth pot! Kevin Henry with Liquid Rides 2 hours of Shop Labor! Thanks again for all of your support! Without sponsors like you this tournament wouldn't be what it is!


----------

